# King of Queen's..1st season DVD..



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Will be released on November 18th..it will contain 3 disk..I personelly can't wait to get it..........I was told it will cost $39.95..not 100%sure but it is well worth it !!!!Now all I need is Seinfeld and Everybody Love Raymond on DVD and I'm a 1 happy man!!!!!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

good to know your easily pleased when christmas comes along/....lol


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

You can get it cheaper then that. Check amazon or Deepdisountdvd. I got mine for $27.00 delivered. Remember, Season one was hit and miss. The show really moved during season 3 .


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

I think I saw on one of those Inside Edition type shows:

Was their a character on King Of Queens, like Carrie's sister or something that was written off the show initially?

I know they did that with Happy Days and Family Matters.

CBS needs to put that show back on Mondays.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

on happy days, big brother chuck disappeared after the first season. 

On the Big Valley, little brother gene went to stockdon and never found his way back to the ranch-no one apparently missed him...lol.

On Rossannce, big sister becky had such a personality split, that two actress played her(on one of the last season shows, rossanne thought this was so riduculous that she had the two actresses switch off during one single episode, with the other characters commenting on her different looks-very funny)

on bonanza, oldest brother adam left the ranch after five years and no one even mentioned he was gone-at least when hoss died, joe had a scene where he mentioned his death...

thew liost goes on and on...lol

btw, to answer the question, lisa rieffel played the sister on king of queens...


----------

